# Do you Feed your dog a Nutro Brand Food?



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I received this email from Poochie Heaven.Com because I have bought some things from them. I do not feed my CeeCee any of these Nurtro Brand Foods but it says that they make Greenie, which I have fed in the past. Please read.

http://poochieheaven.blogspot.com/2009/04/...o-pet-food.html

I hope I do this right........I pray this helps anyone that does feed this particular food!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 22 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766232


> I received this email from Poochie Heaven.Com because I have bought some things from them. I do not feed my CeeCee any of these Nurtro Brand Foods but it says that they make Greenie, which I have fed in the past. Please read.
> 
> http://poochieheaven.blogspot.com/2009/04/...o-pet-food.html
> 
> I hope I do this right........I pray this helps anyone that does feed this particular food![/B]


I am bumping this back up.....I don't know how to go in and change the topic but they are saying this manufacturer of this food is causing deaths in the animals that eat this food. I don't think anyone is clicking on the link. If you use this food, please click on the link and read. Thanks!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Bumping this up ...

because I have a friend who highly recommended the Nutro canned mixed with dry to me for Gracie.

Has anyone here had ANY experience at all with Nutro, good or bad?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've heard about the complaints for a couple years and read the consumer reports of pets becoming sick and dying. There are so many better foods out there so I would never recommend nutro...in fact I had a friend ask me not too long ago about nutro and I said that the ingredients seemed okay but there were better foods out there and Ive heard too many complaints about dogs getting sick from it. I hope they figure out what the problem is


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Aug 14 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817762


> Bumping this up ...
> 
> because I have a friend who highly recommended the Nutro canned mixed with dry to me for Gracie.
> 
> Has anyone here had ANY experience at all with Nutro, good or bad?[/B]



Both of my malts and my daughter's malt developed loose stools with mucus while on Nutro. 
Mary Anna


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this is a tough thing, if you research almost any dog food, you will find the good, bad and ugly, we have tried alot of foods over the years but we keep coming back to nutro products everytime, dry in the morning, canned at night

with 3 of them we would probably have noticed adverse affects to the food in one of them, maybe, i'm not a scientist, but they all have been sensitive or had reactions to almost all foods we have tried, accept for nutro

if you take 1000 dogs, feed them nutro, blue, dog food for the soul, nat balance, purina, raw, holistic, etc etc, you will find dogs that have had reactions to each one, just like people, they are the same breed, but each one is an idividual, each one reacts differently

there may be something to this story, but I dont think its something that is specific to dogs, i think it could be something specific to an individual dog, just like peanuts to some humans, maybe we are the only one who still feeds nutro or will admit it, I wont say its safe, i wont say its not safe but it works for my three


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to use Nutro dry and didn't have any issues with it. I also used the wet packets on occasion, but when they had the last recall, I stopped using it and haven't used it for several years. Once in a while I think about going back to it, but usually I hear more bad things about it so I don't go back.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Aug 16 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818517


> this is a tough thing, if you research almost any dog food, you will find the good, bad and ugly, we have tried alot of foods over the years but we keep coming back to nutro products everytime, dry in the morning, canned at night
> 
> with 3 of them we would probably have noticed adverse affects to the food in one of them, maybe, i'm not a scientist, but they all have been sensitive or had reactions to almost all foods we have tried, accept for nutro
> 
> ...



we had trouble with Nutro but to be honest, it was before we knew about Hunter's allergies so it might not have been the food itself but simply his reaction to ingrediants in it that he shouldn't have been eating. my brother feeds Nutro with no problems and has been for the last year.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Even though this is an old post. I just wanted to add my .02 here. Most of these "claims" are being made, prior to the events of Mars, Inc accquring Nutro. This has to do more less with Menu foods, which was a supplier of some ingrediants to many dog food companies, not just Nutro.

I can say, since Mars acquired Nutro in mid 2007. They have made many changes to the lines. For starters anyone who supplies ingrediants to be used in Nutro pet foods have to prove their orgin. No products from China at all. All Nutros ingrediants come from suppliers in the USA/Canada.

Just like there is not one food perfect for humans, same goes with our pets. So, I don't think there is one perfect food out there. You have to feed what works for your pet. I have fed the entire line of Nutro to all my pets (dogs/cats) since 2007 and have never had any problem with the food. Everyone comments on how gorgeous and shiney my Shelties coat is! So it works for us. I know where are better foods out there. (innova, orjen, etc) Right now I feed Nutro Ultra exlusively. It made the Whole Dog Journal, so it has to be pretty good in my eyes!

Nutro is constantly striving to improve their products. So when I see Nutro Ultra on the dog food analysis website, I know it's rated 4 stars, but it's from 2006, which I feel now is outdated. Nutro Ultra has been reformulated/improved since then.

Like wise, there are a lot of untruths floating out there as well. The FDA isn't, as far as I know, been investigating Nutro, specifically, but as a whole as to the entire "tainted" pet food, which goes back back to Menu foods. Most of these articles that I have read/seen point back to when this was going on. Mars didn't even own the company back then. It was still privately held. Since then, the entire company has been greatly improved IMO.

The last recall on the NC cat food was purley voluntary. The reason be, the mineral levels in some of the "mix" was off and not up to their strict standards. So they recalled it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my very cynical very long rant about commercial pet food. Please don't bash me, as everyone is entitled to their opinion here. I know that most of you feed commercial food and I'm stepping on toes. Please don't take any of this personally. I know that everyone here loves their dogs and is trying their best to do the very best possible thing for their furbabies. And it's okay to disagree. I don't want you to think like me, I just want you to think for yourself. 

Most of you know, I'm a freelance researcher, and I have done a lot of research on dog food. My conclusion is that commercial dog food is only one tiny step above human fast food, in that it is good for two things: convenience and vitamins. It's not to say I won't give Nikki kibble or canned food from time to time - I have, and I will, but only when absolutely necessary. 

If you don't like difficult stuff or an opposing viewpoint, then stop reading right now. I post these things here because I love dogs. I also care about my friends here on SM, and I post to help, not to hurt. Anyway, it's just my opinion. 

There will always be issues here and there that crop up from time to time with mass-produced commercial pet foods. Most of the pet food companies are owned by huge corporations, whose purpose is to make zillions, not to care for your dog. YOU care for your dog. The only time that many of them "care" about your dog is when they are caught doing something wrong. Then they scramble to fix issues that may have been there for a long time because dogs can't talk and tell you that something is wrong with their food. Dogs happily eat what you provide. They rely on YOU, not Innova, Champion, Menu Foods, Mars, Purina, etc. to do your homework and provide them with the best possible nourishment. But how can YOU know the food is okay, and how can you trust these companies? It's very difficult and time consuming to do the research, I know. But can you really rely on the USDA, the FDA, Veterinarians, etc. overall, to protect your dog? IMO, I really don't think so, not anymore. That's not to say there aren't very caring, competent people in those orgs. But when it comes right down to it, YOU have to rely on YOURSELF to discern what is best for YOUR dog. Have you ever asked yourself why Skin issues/Allergies/IBS/Pancreatitis/Diabetes/Seizures/UTI's etc., are so prevalent in dogs now? Were they as prevalent before commercial dog food was invented?

The one thing that commercial pet food has done to keep dogs alive is to put a vitamin mix in every food so that people can be assured that their dogs receive the proper amount of vitamins/minerals. And they HAVE to put it in there, because once the food is processed, it no longer has much in way of nutrients. What is the actual quality of the meat/grains/veggies? Where does it really come from? If it comes from animals/farmers in the US, are they diseased animals? Euthanized dogs? Is that just a rumor? Grains rejected for human consumption? By-products of the brewing industry? Castoffs of the farming industry? And what about the people who work in the factories? If they have an "off" day and make a mistake, how much extra or not enough vitamins/minerals are going into the food?

How many of us really know for sure what is in that bag of kibble or that can of food? How much of its origins or processing methods do they really have to disclose by law? The laws are designed to protect the corporations, not our dogs. I'm not in favor of more laws, but I am in favor of educated consumers using the power of the dollar to grow a good company or bankrupt a bad one. More laws = more lobbyists and special interest groups who sway the lawmakers because most don't have the time or staff to investigate the lobbyists claims. 

Dog food came on the market years ago as a "convenience" to pet owners, but was touted as a "better food," as well - which it wasn't. It was an ingenious way to use up the discards of people food that nobody wanted to eat. Before commercial dog food, good owners fed their dogs the same thing that they ate, or the organ meats that they didn't necessarily want, but that still were fit for human consumption and good for their dogs. 

So my opinion is this on trusting and relying on commercial pet food companies: You can trust commercial pet food companies for this: That they provide a vitamin/mineral mix (made in China) to keep your dog alive. And, you can rely on them for providing us a convenient way to feed our dogs. If that is enough for you, then that's fine. I'm a little "anal" and a health nut about stuff, so that isn't enough for me. 

Unless you are actually in the factories where the food is processed, I doubt any of us will ever really know exactly what goes into that bag or that can. You can pull out all the studies you want, and have company spokespeople sing the food's praises, and have all the reports from the USDA and all the others, etc. etc. etc., but I still don't trust them. Ponder this: Why would any for-profit company put human-grade ground beef/lamb/chicken in a can of dog food, when they can sell it to a human for 3 times the price? 

BTW, I fed my Bichon Nutro canned food for the last two years of her life. - Yeah, it was one of the ones that was recalled. I thought I was doing a good thing by feeding her that food. But I just couldn't figure out why she was so sick all of the time. I didn't do the research on it. I should have. Live and learn...

Okay, rant over! I appreciate the fact that this forum allows us to voice our opinions. And that's just what it is. My opinion. Everyone has to do their own research and decide these things for themselves. If I am wrong - good! I truly hope I am! - *Because I don't want any of these precious babies to suffer for even one single moment of their lives. *- That is why I rant so much!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864732


> Here's my very cynical very long rant about commercial pet food. Please don't bash me, as everyone is entitled to their opinion here. I know that most of you feed commercial food and I'm stepping on toes. Please don't take any of this personally. I know that everyone here loves their dogs and is trying their best to do the very best possible thing for their furbabies. And it's okay to disagree. I don't want you to think like me, I just want you to think for yourself.
> 
> Most of you know, I'm a freelance researcher, and I have done a lot of research on dog food. My conclusion is that commercial dog food is only one tiny step above human fast food, in that it is good for two things: convenience and vitamins. It's not to say I won't give Nikki kibble or canned food from time to time - I have, and I will, but only when absolutely necessary.
> 
> ...



You made some really great points! I have actually been to the Nutro plant in TN where the food is manufactured and was pretty impressed. In fact they welcome visitors and do tours of the facilities. Due to all the "bad" things out there prior to Mars acquiring Nutro, they are really making a hard change in the way their food products are handled and where they come from. I know it's not the best commercially processed food out there, but certainly not one of the worst. I am actually considering making the switch to Innova, now that I have located a place to purchase it here locally. And the homemade food is an idea I am toying with to. My main concern is making sure they get the proper vitamins and minerals. I do need to go and read those threads that I saved for making homemade pet food. I do give Macie fruits/veggies like apples, and bananas and carrots, green beans. I bought some chicken tenders and some whole brown rice that I am going to boil together to give her. Again, I agree we all have to make decisons on what we feel is best for our pets. I know we all have our pets best interest at heart. With the money I am about to drop for a puppy, you can bet she will get feed the best. I am going to see that she is with me a long time! That is why I love this board! I am learning lots! and thanks for sharing your opinions. They are important!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 20 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864737


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864732





> Here's my very cynical very long rant about commercial pet food. Please don't bash me, as everyone is entitled to their opinion here. I know that most of you feed commercial food and I'm stepping on toes. Please don't take any of this personally. I know that everyone here loves their dogs and is trying their best to do the very best possible thing for their furbabies. And it's okay to disagree. I don't want you to think like me, I just want you to think for yourself.
> 
> Most of you know, I'm a freelance researcher, and I have done a lot of research on dog food. My conclusion is that commercial dog food is only one tiny step above human fast food, in that it is good for two things: convenience and vitamins. It's not to say I won't give Nikki kibble or canned food from time to time - I have, and I will, but only when absolutely necessary.
> 
> ...



You made some really great points! I have actually been to the Nutro plant in TN where the food is manufactured and was pretty impressed. In fact they welcome visitors and do tours of the facilities. Due to all the "bad" things out there prior to Mars acquiring Nutro, they are really making a hard change in the way their food products are handled and where they come from. I know it's not the best commercially processed food out there, but certainly not one of the worst. I am actually considering making the switch to Innova, now that I have located a place to purchase it here locally. And the homemade food is an idea I am toying with to. My main concern is making sure they get the proper vitamins and minerals. I do need to go and read those threads that I saved for making homemade pet food. I do give Macie fruits/veggies like apples, and bananas and carrots, green beans. I bought some chicken tenders and some whole brown rice that I am going to boil together to give her. Again, I agree we all have to make decisons on what we feel is best for our pets. I know we all have our pets best interest at heart. With the money I am about to drop for a puppy, you can bet she will get feed the best. I am going to see that she is with me a long time! That is why I love this board! I am learning lots! and thanks for sharing your opinions. They are important!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


How did you manage a visit to the Nutro plant? Do you work for them or did you just go by and visit?



It's really not that hard to ensure a dog gets enough vitamins and minerals. All you really have to do is to start with good quality food, learn a bit about nutrition, add some good supplements, and that's it. It's a lot easier to do that, than having to figure out a way to pay thousands of dollars in vet bills or get ripped off when buying food that is poor quality.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 22 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766232


> I received this email from Poochie Heaven.Com because I have bought some things from them. I do not feed my CeeCee any of these Nurtro Brand Foods but it says that they make Greenie, which I have fed in the past. Please read.
> 
> http://poochieheaven.blogspot.com/2009/04/...o-pet-food.html
> 
> I hope I do this right........I pray this helps anyone that does feed this particular food![/B]


(((((Thank you so much)))))) for posting that link. I have a friend who is feeding her doxie Nutro and forwarded it to her...


----------

